# Шарнирные суставы



## All (17 Июн 2007)

Здравствуйте, у меня хрустят тазобедренные суставы, при отведении ноги назад и в сторону после её поднятия. Может это не совсем в тему написано, форум, как я вижу о позвоночнике, но хотелось бы узнать мнения специалистов по этому поводу. Это звонок о том, что суставы не в порядке и их нужно лечить? И как их лечить от этого?

О себе: 22 года, всю жизнь вёл активный образ...


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (17 Июн 2007)

Сделайте рентгеновские снимки.


----------



## All (20 Июн 2007)

Вчера сделал рентген снимки. Врач сказал что у меня всё нормально. Но на мой вопрос о том, почему они хрустят ответить не смог. Поликлиника жжот!


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (20 Июн 2007)

а при этом что-нибудь беспокоит?


----------



## All (20 Июн 2007)

Боли нет, но быть "щелкунчиком" тоже неприятно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Июн 2007)

All написал(а):


> Поликлиника жжот!



АДНАЗНАЧНА тафарищ!))))))))
Кстати, вы забыли описать, что вы худощавого телосложения и возможно относительно высокого роста.))))))
Обратитесь к ортопеду по месту жительства. Если он знающий, то поведает вам, как это лечится.


----------



## All (22 Июн 2007)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Кстати, вы забыли описать, что вы худощавого телосложения и возможно относительно высокого роста.))))))


С ростом угадали. 190 см. Ноги тоже длинные (если это имеет значение). Вешу 85 кг. Наверное это не худощавого телосложения, а нормального... хотя, смотря с кем сравнивать. Кстати у меня иногда и плечи захрустывают при вращательных движениях.

Вот интересно, стоит ли мне в очереди стоять целый день, ради того чтобы мне сказали: "у тебя всё нормально, пшёлвон!" =)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (22 Июн 2007)

All написал(а):


> Вот интересно, стоит ли мне в очереди стоять целый день, ради того чтобы мне сказали: "у тебя всё нормально, пшёлвон!" =)



   
У вас все нормально. Если "щелчки" в суставе беспокоят и невмоготу, то можно прооперироваться. Вопрос решается с грамотным ортопедом НЕ  по месту жительства. Обратитесь в ЦИОТ.


----------

